# [LXDE] USE flags insatisfechos impiden instalación (sol)

## GuilleCorn

Hola! he logrado instalar gentoo y el servidor X siguiendo el handbook, ambos parecen funcionar bien. Traté de instalar lxde para tener un entorno de escritorio en mi netbook pero al ejecutar emerge lxde-meta el paquete no se instala e indica lo siguiente:

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Calculating dependencies  .... done!

!!! The ebuild selected to satisfy "dev-lang/php" has unmet requirements.

- dev-lang/php-5.3.8::gentoo USE="adabas apache2 bcmath berkdb birdstep bzip2 calendar cli crypt ctype curl curlwrappers dbmaker debug doc empress empress-bcs esoob exif fileinfo filter firebird flatfile ftp gdbm gmp hash iconv imap inifile interbase iodbc ipv6 json kerberos kolab ldap libedit mhash nls oci8 odbc pcntl phar posix postgres qdbm readline recode sapdb session sharedext sharedmem simplexml snmp soap sockets solid spell ssl sybase-ct sysvipc threads tidy tokenizer truetype unicode wddx xml xpm xsl zlib -cdb -cgi -cjk -db2 -embed -enchant -fpm -frontbase -gd -gd-external -intl -ldap-sasl -mssql -mysql -mysqli -mysqlnd -oci8-instant-client -pdo -pic -sqlite -sqlite3 -suhosin -xmlreader -xmlrpc -xmlwriter -zip"

  The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:

    truetype? ( any-of ( gd gd-external ) ) exif? ( any-of ( gd gd-external ) ) xpm? ( gd ) qdbm? ( !gdbm ) readline? ( !libedit ) recode? ( !imap ) firebird? ( !interbase ) sharedmem? ( !threads )

  The above constraints are a subset of the following complete expression:

    truetype? ( any-of ( gd gd-external ) ) cjk? ( any-of ( gd gd-external ) ) exif? ( any-of ( gd gd-external ) ) xpm? ( gd ) gd? ( zlib !gd-external ) gd-external? ( !gd ) simplexml? ( xml ) soap? ( xml ) wddx? ( xml ) xmlrpc? ( any-of ( xml iconv ) ) xmlreader? ( xml ) xsl? ( xml ) ldap-sasl? ( ldap !oci8 ) adabas? ( odbc ) birdstep? ( odbc ) dbmaker? ( odbc ) empress-bcs? ( empress ) empress? ( odbc ) esoob? ( odbc ) db2? ( odbc ) sapdb? ( odbc ) solid? ( odbc ) kolab? ( imap ) mhash? ( hash ) phar? ( hash ) mysqlnd? ( any-of ( mysql mysqli pdo ) ) oci8? ( !oci8-instant-client !ldap-sasl ) oci8-instant-client? ( !oci8 ) qdbm? ( !gdbm ) readline? ( !libedit ) recode? ( !imap !mysql !mysqli ) firebird? ( !interbase ) sharedmem? ( !threads ) !cli? ( !cgi? ( !fpm? ( !apache2? ( !embed? ( cli ) ) ) ) )

(dependency required by "net-print/cups-1.4.8-r1[php]" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "x11-libs/qt-gui-4.7.2[cups]" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "app-text/poppler-0.16.7[qt4]" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "dev-tex/luatex-0.70.1" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "dev-texlive/texlive-latex-2010" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "dev-texlive/texlive-latexrecommended-2010" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "dev-tex/glossaries-3.01" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "app-text/texlive-2010-r2[extra]" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "app-doc/doxygen-1.7.3[latex]" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "x11-libs/xcb-util-renderutil-0.3.8[doc]" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "x11-libs/xcb-util-0.3.8" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "media-sound/pulseaudio-0.9.22-r2[X]" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "media-libs/libsdl-1.2.14-r6[pulseaudio]" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "dev-libs/zziplib-0.13.60-r1[sdl]" [ebuild])

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Mis variables USE en el archivo make.conf son estas: 

USE="X a52 aac aalib accessibility aci acpi adabas adns afs  aim alsa ao apache2 apm atm audiofile avahi bash-completion bcmath bidi bindist birdstep blas bluetooth branding bsf bzip2 calendar caps cdda cddb cdinstall cdparanoia cdr cracklib crypt consolekit cscope css ctype cups curl curlwrappers cvs cxx dbase dbi dbm dbmaker dbus dbx debug dga directfb djvu doc dri dts dv dvd dvb dvdr eds emacs empress empress-bcs encode enscript esd esoob examples exif expat extra fam fastcgi fbcon ffmpeg fftw firebird firefox flac flatfile fltk fontconfig foomaticdb ftp gcj gdbm geoip ggi gif gimp ginac glut gmp gnome gnuplot gnustep gnutis gphoto2 gpm gps graphviz gsl gsm gstreamer gtk gtk3 gtkhtml guile gzip hardened hddtemp hdf5 hscolour iconv icq icu idn ieee1394 imagemagick imap imlib inifile interbase iodbc ios ipod ipv6 iwmmxt jabber jack java java6 javascript jbig jingle jpeg jpeg2k kerberos kolab ladspa lame lapack lash latex lcms ldap libcaca libedit libffi libgda libnotify libsamplerate libwww lirc livecd lm_sensor lua lzma lzo m17n-lib mad maildir matroska matrox mbox memlimit mhash mikmod milter mime minimal mmap mmx mng modplug modules mono motif mozilla mp3 mp4 mpeg mpi mplayer msn mtp mule multilib musepack nas ncurses neXt netboot netcdf networkmanager nis nls nntp nocd nptl nsplugin ocaml ocamlopt oci8 odbc offensive ofx ogg openal openxr opengl openmp osc oscar oss pam pch pcntl pcre pda pdf perl php plotutils png policykit portaudio posix postgres ppds prefix prelude profile pulseaudio python qdbm qmail-spp quicktime qt4 radius raw rdesktop readline recode rss ruby samba sapdb sasl scanner sdl seamonkey session sharedext sharedmem shorten simplexml skey slang sip smartcart smp sndfile snmp soap sockets socks5 solid sound source sox speex spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification static static-libs subversion suid svg svga sybase-ct syslog sysvipc szip taglib tcl tcpd theora threads tidy tiff timidity tk tokenizer truetype uclibc udev unicode usb v4l vcd vhost videos vim-syntax vnc vorbis wavpack wddx wifi win32codecs wmf wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xcomposite xemacs xface xft xine xinerama xinetd xml xmlrpcxmp xmpp xosd xpm xscreensaver xsl xv xvid yaz zeroconf zlib"

Las he cambiado varias veces, incluso dejando sólo las que parecen necesarias para instalar lxde-meta pero nada.

Gracias por la ayuda. 

GuilleCorn.Last edited by GuilleCorn on Tue Nov 29, 2011 12:40 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## miguel_senso

Hola GuilleCorn primero que nada bienvenido al foro   :Very Happy:  !.

Al realizar cambios al make.conf has realizado luego???

```
#env-update

#source /etc/profile
```

porque con ello actualizas la caché del sistema; en lo personal tienes un xorg.conf muy extenso, cuando estoy probando instalar un paquete me apoyo en la sintaxis emerge -pv nombre-paquete y luego coloco las USE necesarias con #USE="variables del paquete" emerge -pv nombre-paquete y luego edito mi /etc/portage/package.use, y coloco de la siguiente manera

```
categoria-paquete/paquete variables use del paquete
```

y finalmente instalo con un #emerge nombre-paquete normalmente y no debería haber problema, tal como indica el handbook para no sobrecargar el xorg.conf, claro es solo una sugerencia.

Saludos y espero haber ayudado en algo  :Smile:  .

----------

## gringo

te aconsejaría que seleccionaras un perfil e hicieras limpieza en tus USEs del make.conf, va a ser mucho mas sencillo de diagnosticar que es lo que está pasando.

Tal y como lo entiendo has estado toqueteando a mano las USEs de los paquetes o algo similar, no ?

saluetes

----------

## GuilleCorn

Hola!! miguel_senso y gringo, gracias por la ayuda! ya logré instalar lxde. Tristemente no es algo que calificaría como éxito: el numlk se activa solo al inicio (es una netbook), el touchpad no funciona y la resolución es pésima, supongo porque nunca logré que el servidor x cargara el controlador de intel, está corriendo con vesa...en fin, no funcionó y ya se me acabó el tiempo, necesito la computadora para el trabajo. Pese a que me gustó la idea de poder decidir todo sobre mi computadora creo que aún no estoy listo y no tengo la experiencia para hacerlo todo a mano. Sin embargo gracias por la ayuda, algún día lo intentaré de nuevo (con más tiempo) y espero lograrlo.

Saludos!

----------

